# Do you believe everyone deserves a second chance?



## gaddes (Feb 29, 2008)

even if they cheated


----------



## reddevilmary (Mar 3, 2008)

Yes, I believe everyone can make a stupid decision and/or choice and then realize just how stupid it was. If the person has enough remorse and shows through action just how much they are willing to work to repair the damage, then yes, they would deserve a second chance. The issue might be however, that once the trust is broken, even if you work on the second chance, it could prove to be too much for the other person to work through.

I don't know if I would be able to work through something like that, but I would definitely try especially considering that I have kids and a family at stake, not just myself.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

gaddes said:


> even if they cheated


I set clear rules for myself and what my spouce has set for me so If I cheated or she did, no matter how good things were it would be over, period.

draconis


----------



## ben13 (Mar 12, 2008)

I believe that everyone deserves a second chance as long as they've seen the error of their ways and are willing to work it out.

I may be biased as i cheated on my partner and we're still together but we still have problems after a couple of years.

One day i hope our relationship will be better than everand i know my partner feels the same.


----------



## Andrea (Sep 11, 2007)

gaddes said:


> even if they cheated


For me, the answer is NO. plain and simple.

I am gonna side with Draconis on this, its a rule i know and so does my hubby. there is no second chances, "do not pass go".


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

interesting, because i am in a situation now where i feel like i deserve a second chance, am making the most of the chance that i'm being given, and don't feel like i'm getting enough of a chance. see my post "separated and it's killing me."

i have never during the course of this marriage strayed once. i believe if i had had an affair rather than my indiscretion, i'd be ok by now.

of course, i believe everyone deserves a second chance. i think we are weak humans. question is, would i give a second chance? i think so, but i have a hard time with the adultery thing.


----------



## samantharose (Aug 28, 2008)

No. A second chance is like saying "I expect you to mess up".
Why commit then? If you assume they are going to cheat, why not look for someone else who is strict with you not cheating either?


----------



## cheewagacheewaga (Aug 28, 2008)

Second chances? If they were stupid enough to do it in the first place, they'll be stupid enough to do it again. Of course it depends on what the action is. Forgetting to take out the trash or get the mail? No problem. Withdrawing my savings account and running off with my best friend to Vegas for a weekend? That's unforgivable! 



voivod said:


> interesting, because i am in a situation now where i feel like i deserve a second chance, am making the most of the chance that i'm being given, and don't feel like i'm getting enough of a chance.


Unfortunately it doesn't matter what you feel. I feel like the world owes me $1 million dollars and an unlimited supply of hot dogs.


----------



## worriedhusband (Sep 8, 2008)

Only you can answer that. Why did it happen and all cicumstances will come into play and should matter. Ultimatly it comes down to what you can live with. Can you forgive and give back trust and can you forget. Take some time to think about it. How are you treated on a daily basis is a good question to ask yourself and what kind of relationship will you be saving?


----------



## AZMOMOFTWO (Jun 30, 2008)

It depends. What were the circumstances, do you feel they can be faithful, what are they doing to rebuild trust. I can answer this because I have been cheated on. In my case I believe in ONE second chance. Screw me over this time, and there will never be another chance. Also, I don't believe in punishing my spouse but trying to fix the issue together. I also expect 110% commitment to doing that on his end and regaining my trust. I got that so I am willing to go down that road. I also had some other things I expected, and his willingness to meet all of that means, yeah I think he deserves a second chance.


----------



## AZMOMOFTWO (Jun 30, 2008)

"Withdrawing my savings account and running off with my best friend to Vegas for a weekend? That's unforgivable!" :iagree:

I'm with you on that one, there are some things that are unforgiveable.


----------

